# Smoked Pike and Bass



## snowball (Sep 21, 2009)

Tried my hand at smoking fish (Pike and Bass) this weekend.Folks who have tried it say it's good.

Washed,salted and coated with pickling spice, ready for a night in the frig.


Into the smoker ya go


Looks good enough to eat


Regards,
Snowball


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2009)

I sure does look good enough to eat and eat is what I wish I could do with it. Great job there Snowball.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------

